# What Should I buy In SA



## Adam12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello all I have been looking at SA timeshare for some time can anyone advise what is the cheapest and least maintanance place to buy or is there a timeshare in SA that I should look at.  I just want to trade it thanks


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Jul 22, 2009)

*Dikhololo*

I too looked into it before buying a one week red at Dikhololo.  Don't expect unbelievable trades.  You're not getting to Hawaii in December for example.  I have been impressed with my trades to where I bought a second week this year.  So far I traded for a week in Cabo in July.  Stayed in a one bedroom at the Pueblo Bonito Blanco.  I also stayed a week at the Dolphin's Cove down the street from Disneyland.  I have a vacation planned for Scottsdale baseball spring training and also Carlsbad in July next year.  It works and the maintenance fees have been only $220 per year for the last 2 years.  Basically, with the RCI costs, it runs about $470 for a week.  The Cabo room would have been $200 a night.  Dolphin's Cover was $150 a night.  You can't beat $65 per night if you find what you need and want.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------

